
JPMorgan Files Patent for P2P Distributed Ledger Settlement System - hapnin
http://appft.uspto.gov/netacgi/nph-Parser?Sect1=PTO2&Sect2=HITOFF&u=%2Fnetahtml%2FPTO%2Fsearch-adv.html&r=1&p=1&f=G&l=50&d=PG01&S1=20180121911.PGNR.&OS=dn/20180121911&RS=DN/20180121911
======
ethereumcopy
Is this for Quorum, their _fork of Ethereum_?

Did they just fork ethereum, add untraceable private data privacy on a private
chain, and try to patent it?

Hasn't ripple been doing basically exactly this -- what the patent application
describes -- for more than 5 years?

Note: I read the quoted claims from what is probably this patent application
on CoinDesk a day or two ago. I thought "isn't that basically what ripple
does, except on a 'private chain' and therefore both prior art and obvious?"

AFAIU, the USPTO only searches their own database; other people have to
explain that prior published art exists and that 'but on a private chain' and
'but on a blockchain' are very similar to 'but on a PC'.

Without reading the patent application, I'll have to rely on someone else to
compare this patent application with, say, a dated copy of
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ripple_(payment_protocol)](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ripple_\(payment_protocol\))

\--
[https://news.ycombinator.com/threads?id=bitcoinpriorart](https://news.ycombinator.com/threads?id=bitcoinpriorart)

